# Baby chicken sick.Please help



## Weewoo (Jun 6, 2021)

I just started owning a couple of chicks and one of them won’t eat,drink,keeps sneezing and raises head up and yawns.What should i do?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Make sure your keeping it away from all other birds. Make sure you Quarantine the chick as soon as possible or you may prevent the disease to rest of your little birds. Also make sure your not squeezing it or that'll cause panic and possibly suffocation.. Try putting some water in the food. If the chick is cold than put a little cloth on it to keep it warm. I'm afraid Their isn't much more I can do. How old is it btw?


----------

